
Ask HN: Are you using UI in deeplearning - eshlomo
Are you using UI to build&#x2F;analyze neural networks ?
======
billconan
I wrote my own ui to show convergence plot.

I think having an ui is nice.

~~~
eshlomo
Can you share ?

~~~
billconan
everything is here, but kinda half finished. it's like tensorboard.

[https://github.com/shi-
yan/FreeWill/tree/master/Utils/WebUI](https://github.com/shi-
yan/FreeWill/tree/master/Utils/WebUI)

will take you some effort to bring it up.

it's made based on my own web framework swiftly:

[https://github.com/shi-yan/Swiftly](https://github.com/shi-yan/Swiftly)

------
PaulHoule
Jupyter

